# Who can tell me about Miele frames



## BlueMasi1

Found one on Craigs. I know that they were made in Canada and thats about it. It's a late 80's road frame. Can anyone shed soem light on any particulars about this brand? What type of tubing quaity, etc


----------



## takmanjapan

*TakmanJapan says...*

Being an expat Canuck I can say they were made in Missassauga (outside Toronto) and were a reasonable value brand. My recollection is that they had their heyday in the late 80's. They had decent spec and the frames were solid and used name-brand tubing -primarily Columbus. Not sure if they used full tubesets or partial ones to cust costs but for lower end models it wouldn`t surprise me if they were something like a Columbus Aelle main triangle and hi-tensile steel stays. 

I also believe Miele is still in business. The last time I was home to Canada the local shop was carrying them. 

Takmanjapan


----------



## Mootsie

I had one a few years back. It was a pretty good frame, not vintage quality, but a solid bike.


----------



## shinsplints

I still have my old Miele when they went belly-up (the Miele you see now is an abomination of the old Mieles... from what I heard, the original owner was trying to sue because he didn't want his name to be associated with the crappy bikes Mieles are now). My bike was made with Tange Infinity tubing (model was the Tournet). I think their higher end bikes were made with Columbus tubing. You might have a steal of a deal on your hands!


----------



## ewitz

I had a Miele L'Upa(sp?) in the late 80's as one of my first road bikes.

Full Columbus Cro-Mor spec'ed with full 105 and Ambrosio rims.


----------



## Bob B

ewitz said:


> I had a Miele L'Upa(sp?) in the late 80's as one of my first road bikes.
> 
> Full Columbus Cro-Mor spec'ed with full 105 and Ambrosio rims.


I just retired my L'upa! It was purchased sometime around 1990 as a temporary bike to ride while my good bike went back to the builder for down tube surgery. It has been doing spare bike and fixie duty for years. 

I don't really need it any more - I should think about selling it ...


----------



## Thommy

I remember them being stout and on the heavy side.


----------



## johnnydrz

I had a Lupa back in the early 90's. It was equipped with Shimano 105. That's the bike that started everything for me. It was truely an enjoyable ride, and it's also one of the reasons I'm thinking of getting myself a steel frame. The one single thing that is very clear to me is how "comfortable" that bike was. It was easy to ride for long. 

Johnnydrz


----------

